# Game #41: Cavs @ Pacers (1/27/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(23-17) @* *Indiana Pacers* *(21-20)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*, FSOhio,
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Conseco Fieldhouse*, Indianapolis, Indiana

Cleveland won a heartpounding game in Atlanta, as the team has found their stride again. The Pacers are going to want revenge for the loss they suffered at The Q. The Artest saga apparently has come to an end, as he has agreed to be traded to Sacramento in return for Peja. Perhaps Indiana will be at ease, since their focus can return solely to basketball. The question for this game is JO’s condition. When he limped off the court last game, he didn’t look too good. Will Jermaine be out of action for a long time or will he return relatively soon? Cleveland needs to step on Indiana’s throats early. Play solid defense against them like last game and have an all-around effort where everybody gets involved. That way, even if James shoots poorly, we’ll still be in position to get the win.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Peja debut.... not a chance this game is easy, they want pay back for the beating we put on them. They are well rested and at home. And All-star caliber player in Peja.

Also you can expected that Gym to be below freezing levels after what lebron said last time we were there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Boot in the throat game. Kick 'em when they're down. Peja ain't scurry. Lebron should be able to guard him pretty easily. On the other end, having Peja on either Lebron or Sasha should make things a little easier than when Granger was in there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is JO playing? I thought he hurt his groan last Cleveland gam.

Even if he isn't this is going to be a tough game: NO team likes being beat down by 30 and the Pacers will come out to play even if they are banged up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

A win ties us with Miami in terms of record: we need to get another big winning streak because when finally healthy I think we can still grab the second best record in the East


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Jermaine out for 8 weeks | IndyStar.com*












> *January 26, 2006*
> 
> *Jermaine out for 8 weeks*
> 
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Peja will help them but I think without JO they just arent the best team. WE should win this game but it is on the road and is on national tv. We will have to see if they come out with good intesity and Defense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like Peja AND JO will not play in this one. Really no excuse, this is a must win game.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Must-win game but they have shown a penchant for dropping games that they should definitely win. They should keep 3's to a minimum in the first half to make sure that things don't get out of hand if they go into a huge slump as they sometimes do. They!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/27/2006 | Discombobulated Pacers ripe for Cavs*












> *Discombobulated Pacers ripe for Cavs*
> *Victory would ensure important playoff tiebreaker*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/27/2006 | Tights warm up fashionable Cavs*












> *Tights warm up fashionable Cavs*
> *James’ new fashion statement brings victories, too*[/color][/size][/url]
> 
> By Tom Reed
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Indiana Pacers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Groin tear might end regular season for O'Neal | IndyStar.com*












> *January 27, 2006*
> 
> *Groin tear might end regular season for O'Neal*
> 
> ...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I keep reading this Charlie Rosen comment you have here. Seriously, has Rosen ever been right about anything? I think that having to live with that comment why he seems to hate LeBron so much. I bet he's never said anything good about LeBron in his life. Reading his comments you'd think LeBron was among the worst players in the league.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Watch out for Stephen Jackson. WIth no JO or Peja, he's going to try and go for 50.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Rosen's comments are horrible, as are Roger Brown's. Sometimes I want to post their articles but then realize it's shock-jock type of journalism and I'm better off ignoring it. But one day, I was bored. So I searched in the archives of Rosen articles to find this gem of a statement. There were other equally baffling statements Rosen made, such as the comment about Kevin Ollie having incredible quickness and great IQ (Rosen was saying Ollie was underrated or something to the effect). LOL


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

If there was no proof of the adage it isn't what you know, it's who you know I think Rosen is it. Don't even get me started on Brown. Man, I was reading him when in Cleveland recently and I really think he believes LeBron sucks. I've never seen someone of so little talent belittle someone of such immense talent in my life.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Watch out for Stephen Jackson. WIth no JO or Peja, he's going to try and go for 50.


Read my mind. I'm having nightmares of Stephen Jackson backing down in the post all night long tiring Lebron out. Croshere lights us up too. 

We need to put Indy away early....or it could get iffy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope deep down, even if they never show it, that somewhere they are grateful that LeBron plays for Cleveland. It's one thing to sell a few papers or get your name out there, but when everything is said and done, I hope they get it. I really do.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice take by Sasha!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Is it just me or does Consceco Fieldhouse seem a little quite early on? I'm not doubting they'll get MUCH louder as the game wears on but I thought there would be more energy early on.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron has been very unselfish early on.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Just think we could have had Granger if we didn't trade for Welsch...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> LeBron has been very unselfish early on.


Which is exactly what we need, get the supporting cast going. Bron will get his 30+ in the flow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Tell me about it. Granger is long and seems to "get it." We didn't have a change to get Iggy because he was taken right before we picked, but by keeping our pick (no Welsh trade), we could have had the next best thing in Granger. A tall, athletic, long defender who has a good feel for things.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't like this game so far: blow this team OUT!!!!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I thought that Granger just came out this past year. We didn't have a pick last season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron probably will need to be switched to S. Jax in the second half - too big for sasha to handle


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> I thought that Granger just came out this past year. We didn't have a pick last season.


 This year's pick for the Pacers


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good to see LBJ has his jumper tonight. In the past, for whatever reason, his jumper was always off against this team. I'm glad to see, at least early on, that won't be the case. Some good passing and dishing seems to get James into the flow well. I always check his assists early in the game to keep track of this.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Where is the killer instinct? put this team away....damn.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, this game is just "hanging." When you're on the road, the home team always has a chance to snatch these type of games in the end, breaking your heart in the process.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We're starting to gain momentum. Good time out by Indy because the crowd is temporarily out of the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man you can just sense when Lebron is gonna jack a 3. He hit it but I don't like those shots.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> This year's pick for the Pacers



Thats what I mean, we didn't have a pick this year. So we could not have taken Granger.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't want to get up by too much early, just because there's the inevitable let down. Maintain about a 12-14 point lead going into the half. Then blow it open in the middle to second half of the third. Go up by thirty. And then fritter the game down to 20, win by 18.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> Thats what I mean, we didn't have a pick this year. So we could not have taken Granger.


yeah but the pick we dumped to get welsch ended up being #13, which means we could've picked up Granger, Jarret Jack, etc. selected after that pick.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At the end of the first quarter, we lead by 7 points (27-20).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's amazing how many of our players blow wide open layups created by James.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Well I was against picking up Welsch all along. I was never impressed when he was with Boston. Okay, what the heck was Newble doing in there at the end of the quarter. Dagnabbit Sasha you have to stop fouling people. I only want Newble on the floor when there is a serious need for defense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's amazing how many of our players blow wide open layups created by James.


I've always felt if our team had more finishers and we played more like Phoenix, LBJ could average 10 assists a night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope our shooting picks up because LBJ is finding guys for open jumpers and they're not falling.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Ilgauskas fumbling a lot of passes he usually catches. Marshall not hitting 3's...it's letting Indiana hang around.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I hope our shooting picks up because LBJ is finding guys for open jumpers and they're not falling.


People are bricking WIDE open shots. I don't understand it. Lebron creates alot of the same looks as Nash but our guys can't make the shots. 

Uggh and finish a 3pt play..come on Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God our team is such a joke when LBJ is out of the game, my lord it's unbelievable. We prob couldn't score 60 points.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

This is shaping up to be exactly the type of game I was thinking we should avoid. We need space between us and this team and yet we are bumbling our lead away. The longer this goes that they are in the game the tougher this game will be to win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The team isn't taking this seriously enough: they need put this team away and not let em hang around.

Guys like Granger and Harrison will just gain confidence the longer this game stays close


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Z gets an absurd amount of travels when they just dump it in the post and let him go. He's best with someone setting him up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Like A Breath said:


> Z gets an absurd amount of travels when they just dump it in the post and let him go. He's best with someone setting him up.


 Z and the Cavs seem like they have never heard of the repost. It will be easy if he throws out of the double team and then throw back into the game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Like A Breath said:


> Z gets an absurd amount of travels when they just dump it in the post and let him go. He's best with someone setting him up.


He needs to establish deeper position, he's unstoppable a few feet from the hoop but when he tries dancing around the high post he rarely scores.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We're lucky they called a foul on that last play. It's good LBJ is back in the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall is looking like the bad Marshall of that road trip again. Take the ball to the basket if you're shot isn't falling


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Marshall's shots haven't even been close. I haven't seen one on line with him tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Whenever we see the bad Marshall or have Ilgauskas get into early foul trouble, I'm still puzzled why that isn't an invitation for Varejao to see action.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden on back-to-back shots. Nice.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Gooden was on the bench for too long. He's been the best player.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew doing a nice job out there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank God we have Drew to rebound. Shouldn't we play a zone against this small lineup?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Whenever we see the bad Marshall or have Ilgauskas get into early foul trouble, I'm still puzzled why that isn't an invitation for Varejao to see action.


AMEN! Where is Varejao.

Terrible shot by Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sweet pass by James.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sloppy playing. The crowd is now into the game for the first time. They're awake.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Henderson should not be in the rotation ahead of Varejao IMO.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I knew this would be a dangerous game. Cavs always seem to play down to their opponents.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team seriously needs to develop a killer instinct


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 4 at the half (47-43). If LeBron was struggling tonight, there's no doubt we'd be trailing in this game. Just knowing that is a bad feeling.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

James may end up with a quadruple double with turnovers.

Cavs have to come out with the 0-0 mentality and be fired up.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

We have been just terrible in this game. We're just lucky that Indy is so short on players. We're playing this game like we don't care whether we win or not. LeBron is trying to get everyone involved (mainly Marshall) but if he's not hitting LeBron has to be the guy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The second half is going to be a lot harder because Indy has confidence and the crowd is now awake. We're going to have to play better this half or we won't win. I think it's that simple.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Right now it's a 3 point game. This is too close for comfort.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs are only up by 2. This game is going to the wires. Unfortunately, we didn't close them out earlier while we had the chance.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The team just isn't maintaining focus for a long enough time to put the Pacers away. Very spurty.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The combination of Jackson/Granger has been potent tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron has 8 assists tonight but if guys were htiting shots, he's easily have over 10 already.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron needs to zone in on Granger. I think he hasn't really been thinking about him most of the night. Similiar to Krypa for Portland, who was able to get a lot of cheap points when Lebron turned his head. But Granger is also hot from outside to boot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 6 at the end of the third quarter (67-61). The final quarter is going to be a battle. So it's time we step up the intensity.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just sloppy: they're playing like they expect to win: particulary Marshall and Jones.

These guys have to know that there are no easy wins in the NBA


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones is again awful tonight: crappy shots leading to easy Indiana buckets


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jasikevicius > D. Jones


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

These guys cause me way too much stress. This is worse than work


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That's why I always joked that watching Cavaliers games takes years off my life.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if Damon has like one of those weird things like you know how pitchers will lose the strike zone and end up ending their careers just because they can no longer throw the ball with any accuracy...but you know, with his shot in basketball. How does someone who has always been a decent to good shooter in his career, completely lose his shot?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I would say that he has Nick Anderson syndrome but it's not like he stunk up any playoff games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is a game Anderson would be wonderful yet no PT. We need that crazy energy with this lack of emotion shown by the Cavs. Why is Drew not playing?: he's the only one doing squat on the boards


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I think everything Damon has is tied to the mental side of the game. More specifically, his style and confidence. Once that's put into question, when doubt sets in, the process is devestating; irreversible in some cases. Damon is hesistating, shooting stiff, looking out of rhythm. Sort of like a guy who's battling his own mind state at a divine rate.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible play by Lebron: good foul by Z.

I am not liking this game at all


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Anyone else have the feeling that the Cavs have been teetering on the edge of caving in all night?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I might not have the heart to watch the Phoenix game if we lose this one: terrible


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big shot by Snow.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Going under the screen on a red hot Fred Jones? Ugh.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall playing crappy D too: why is Drew not in this game?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Marshall: absolutely useless this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ugh. Hard to win at Conseco no matter who is there.

The real diffrence in this game has been Granger on one side playing great, and Marshall on the other playing poorly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get Gooden in this game for heaven's sake: that was an absolutely terrible shot to take by Marshall


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I still stand by my statement that the Cavs stand a good chance of missing the playoffs if they don't start playing some ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This **** is unbelivable. Honestly if we can't beat the Pacers without Artest, JO, AND Peja..................why oh why do we suck so bad on the road.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

When the going gets tough, we already know in these types of games, Coach Brown isn't going to experiment. That's why I wish guys were integrated into the flow more in easier games, so that when these type of situations arise, you might have the confidence to play AV early in the game or get Drew off the bench in the 4th.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

W/o hughes this team simply is Lebron. If he is off even a little they suck. He just doesn't look he is inot this one tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z is the only one whose bought it today. Finally Gooden in the game


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't see any reason why Gooden should end this game with so few minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Forget passing Lebron: shoot the ball man


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn It Shoot Lebron Stop Passing


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

What a horrible sequence.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We messed that fastbreak up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is playing like real crap here


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron doesn't seem to have a clue what to do here: passing at the wrong time then taking some bad shots

Fadeaway 3?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Why would you throw the ball to Snow at the 3 point line when you have an easy layup? That play might've been the ball game.

Cavs better hope Indy turns it over every time because they aren't getting any stops.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has to attack the basket on the next few plays. 

And will someone at least try to guard Freddie Jones? He looks like MJ out there.

Man this is shaping up to be a BAD loss.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The team is obviously rattled. I would have called a time out in the middle of this horrible stretch if I were the coach. The guys need to settle down.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eric Snow needs to punch Lebron in the mouth. Kid is not awake right now. 2 minutes left. Passing time is over. The Pacers are playing him for the pass to Z. He needs to go to the basket.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Even when they get stops they find a way to **** it up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z to the line. We need to make free throws from this point on.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Eric Snow needs to punch Lebron in the mouth. Kid is not awake right now. 2 minutes left. Passing time is over. The Pacers are playing him for the pass to Z. He needs to go to the basket.


I don't understand his malaise - it's really pissing me off.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

LeBron is playing scared. He needs to stop it if the Cavs wanna win this game, as Damon Jones misses the second


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Deadlocked at 87.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Announcers just jinxed Ilgauskas.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Z is establishing himself as the go-to guy in the crunch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z to the foul line. Make your free throws, mon ami!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron needs to stop the pick and roll ****. I know it's a bread and butter play but it just allows teams to trap him.

Go 1 on 1 off the dribble, he did it against Philly, WAS, Miami, and has stopped doing it. Nobody can stop him off the dribble but he settles for the pick and roll or stupid fadeaways in the 4th. 

I'd rather see him posting up also, let Snow bring the ball up.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Isn't that the beat from Change That Beat in the And1 commercial? Never noticed before.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Not bad. Let Lebron be the setup man. Let Z be the closer. So long as everyone is on the same page and knows that's what's happening, that's what we can do. The problem was the team was looking to James to win games by himself at the end, and James was looking to use his teammates. Z on the other hand, has no confusion here.

I think also that Lebron has let the whole clutch thing get to his head. Because last season and before the Laker game, he wasn't pulling this crap.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Z doesn't sleep so he must have a lot of time to thnk about these moments.

Cavs have been sagging on guys all night when they've been driving. If they can't stay home on the shooters here they're hopeless.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron needs to stop the pick and roll ****. I know it's a bread and butter play but it just allows teams to trap him.
> 
> Go 1 on 1 off the dribble, he did it against Philly, WAS, Miami, and has stopped doing it. Nobody can stop him off the dribble but he settles for the pick and roll or stupid fadeaways in the 4th.
> 
> I'd rather see him posting up also, let Snow bring the ball up.


I think LeBron actually likes running plays more than just driving and going at the rim. Maybe he's too methodical in that approach. On the flip side, if LeBron were too wreckless and drove all the time into defenses without setting things up, we'd have a problem equally as dangerous but from the opposite direction. Finding the happy median is something all young players have to evolve and learn from experience - fine decision making under pressure.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Make one of these free throws. Please.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

James should've taken a timeout so the Cavs could put a FT shooter in.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

....................................................


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

James James James James James James James James James James James James James James James

Can't hit his ****ing free throws.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Man, are we going to hear about LeBron almost airballing that free throw.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That airball FT absolutely proves it's purely in his head. He is thinking about things WAY too much out there. 

At least he showed the poise to step up and hit that 2nd.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I knew he should've given that ball up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. So long as he made one. I was worried he'd miss them both. Dude has some serious mental things going on about the end of close games. Really the first blemish we've seen in his short career.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

OH MAN

THAT WAS SO FUNNY

THEN AGAIN...Lebron is good in everything else


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If Cleveland wins this game, I don't care if there are 100000 threads made about the airball. I just want to win this game.

And to be 100% honest, the Pacers deserve to win tonight more than we do. They've fought so MUCH harder than we have tonight. So if we win, I'll take it knowing we almost let this one slip away.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Have they changed arena music at all in the past 15 years?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

LeBron pulled a Ben Wallace!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Why are we so terrible from the free throw line? This is why we never win close games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Get the ball to Z.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

On the replay it looked like he grazed the rim.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Get the ball to Z for these free throws!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Pacers should hang on Z and let another Cavs player get the pass off the inbounds. They should test another player out there.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

LMAO @ Coach Brown giving the ball to Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z will step up.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Uhh...no, not a tough decision.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Paying Lebron the kind of money that Lebron is being paid? He's on his rookie contract.

ESPN is so stupid.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z to the foul line again.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Z's blood is as cold as the look on his face. Nice shots.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

sherako said:


> LMAO @ Coach Brown giving the ball to Z.


He's the best free throw shooter on the team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Paying Lebron the kind of money that Lebron is being paid? He's on his rookie contract.
> 
> ESPN is so stupid.


Maybe they should have said "Making what he makes off endorsements." You're right. His rookie contracts is nothing compared to other guys on his team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> Z's blood is as cold as the look on his face. Nice shots.


That's the lithuania in his blood. Better watch Saras. Saras for 3, baby. I wish we could have gotten him. He would have solved our point guard spot for the next 4 years.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Paying Lebron the kind of money that Lebron is being paid? He's on his rookie contract.
> 
> ESPN is so stupid.


I noticed that too. This isn't 1995.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z makes his free throws. Sweet.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Seriously I love the kid but what is he doing in the 4 quarter this game.

Two passes when he should have shot. A rushed fadeaway 3 when he should have attacked the basket. Then the airball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

sherako said:


> LMAO @ Coach Brown giving the ball to Z.


Lebron will learn. I'm confident in it. 

It's purely mental with him right now - he just needs a big 4th qtr shot to get over this hump.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

That looked good halfway up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good D.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Darned good defense to deny the 3


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Time out called with 1.9 seconds left. Cleveland has the ball.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have to say Brown made the right choice finally putting Gooden in the game but Marshall and Snow really let us down tonight.

They were both terrible on D and O


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

really good D.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> He's the best free throw shooter on the team.


I know. I like Z...he is a good player. Should be fed more.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Big Z makes his free throws. Sweet.


Z is an assasin late in games, he doesn't mess around. He plays the same way no matter what time or point in the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron fouled with 0.2 seconds left.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

At the end of the day, we can take the heat for Lebron choking. Because we got the W. That's four staright.

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

It's pretty simple Z is the best free throw shooter on the team. I'm pretty sure thats always the guy you want to get the ball. LeBron has been terrible from the line for about a month now. 

Geez, How many free throws did we miss in this game. a boatload I believe. 

A win is a win, no matter how terrible we were.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Rockets like Yao shooting their clutch free throws too, it's not unprecedented.

Dodged an absolute bullet tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn that was a stressful win.

Would have been nice to see LBJ hit those last two to build his confidence back up. We need to get him back to playing his natural game in 4th quarters.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

sherako said:


> I know. I like Z...he is a good player. Should be fed more.


He gets the second most shots of anybody on the team. He gets all the meat he can handle. The guy has been balling the last month. IMO this last month he's the best center in the NBA. Similiar thing happened last year though. And eventually Z wore down. We'll need Hughes back to finish the season like a cancer needs cured.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This year Lebron improved hit 3pt shot. Next year *he absolutely needs to improve hi s FT's*.

I thought he had done that after the first month but it has nosedived after that


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 93, Indiana 89*


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Z as playing more minutes last year than he has this year. Not to mention, I really don't think Z so much wore down as that broken hand just cramped the heck out of his style.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> This year Lebron improved hit 3pt shot. Next year *he absolutely needs to improve hi s FT's*.
> 
> I thought he had done that after the first month but it has nosedived after that


Remember earlier in the season when LBJ had a different form at the foul line? It was close to the same but there were a few subtle differences that us Cavs fans could see. When James used that new form, his percentage was higher. We've noticed since he's shot his free throws using his older, more familiar style, his percentages have dipped back down. A shooting coach needs to work with James before and after practice on this. LeBron needs to go back to his newer form or fine tune his old form because the status quo won't get it done.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

LeBron needs to watch that old Hersey Hawkins commercial about shooting free throws.

Or get a coach, whatever.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> At the end of the day, we can take the heat for Lebron choking. Because we got the W. That's four staright.
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


More importantly, we take the season series with the Pacers. It will be very tough for them to pass us now for the 4th seed with JO out. 

We also should get the tie breaker with Milwaukee I believe.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm pretty much counting on the Bucks fading. They should make the playoffs but with a lower seed. I doubt that they'll reach our win total.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is it about Lebron and Indiana: no matter if is Artest, Jackson, and now Granger they always have a good gameplan against him

He just did not look comfortable out there and he rarely does against the Pacers (or maybe it's just the road games)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What's so odd about this 4th quarter is that this year (i.e Philly, Chicago, even the last game against Atlanta) he has just taken some games over in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> What is it about Lebron and Indiana: no matter if is Artest, Jackson, and now Granger they always have a good gameplan against him
> 
> He just did not look comfortable out there and he rarely does against the Pacers (or maybe it's just the road games)


He kicked Artest's *** in his first game against Indy. Other than that, I can't remember him doing anything spectacular.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The Pacers are normally very physical against LeBron and that can knock him off of his game. This is probably the first game in his career that he's shot over 50% against them. technically he had a good statistical game, but as you said, He just didn't look comfortable out there. Not to mention, the Pacers just don't let him get any easy baskets.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Lebron really only looks bad on road nationally televised games. 

It's worse now because people solely focus on the last few sequences of games now with Lebron to see if he will fail or make the play - and you can tell it's in his head. 

I wish he had hit that shot in the Laker game, his confidence was sky high going into that one.

Honestly I think Lebron has failed so rarely in his career individually that he doesn't know how to react. Think of his first game as a pro and how well he played, highschool dominance, etc.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Getting the win is the most important thing and I can see the bright side. A year ago, if we were leading early and playing in a game we were supposed to win, only to see the other team make an emotional comeback, we'd fall apart. At least we pulled this one out. I'm not sure last year's squad could have seen their lead evaporate, have their confidence take a major hit and still deliver. It's little moments like this that guys will build upon. You lose your fair share of these types of games early, then pick up a few wins, and finally develop killer instinct. It's a gradual process, it doesn't happen overnight. For the time being, we'll alternate between ugly wins and disappointing losses in these situations. But the wins will become more frequent, we'll looked more polished and from there it should be fine.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> What's so odd about this 4th quarter is that this year (i.e Philly, Chicago, even the last game against Atlanta) he has just taken some games over in the 4th quarter.


He did the same thing against Washington.

With Hughes around it's like he was confident in taking over games late and they went back and forth killing teams in the 4th. Last year if I recall Lebron was one of the top 4th quarter scorers in the league. 

Another thing is Hughes is quite clutch from what i've seen - so even if Lebron is not comfortable scoring the ball late, with Hughes + Z we should have the ability to close games out with James the facilitator.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

With Hughes in the game LeBron isn't likely to be triple teamed the way that he often is without Hughes. Heck, it seems with Hughes in the game the arena is brighter, Jones and Marshall are hitting their shots and we tend to blow everybody out. Oh well, he should be back in th next month.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ho-hum game by LeBron. Funny to say that about a 32/9/8 game. Don't know what happened on that FT, ugly. Needs to get that crap out of his head, whatever it is. Big Z comes through again. Where the hell would this team be without Z stepping up in Hughes absense? Yikes.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, Z can do that. Gooden has stepped up as well (although not so much yesterday). It was truly the LeBron and Z show yesterday. This was one of those game where we really missed having a complete point guard.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I couldn't believe how many open/good looks Z had this game. Pollard's defense certainly helped, but he wasn't healthy enough to play more than he did. Harrison is a terrible defender.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 1/28/2006 | JONES' DEFENSE RALLIES CAVS*












> *JONES’ DEFENSE RALLIES CAVS*
> *Shooting guard’s steal sparks late surge. James scores 30*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Newble's foot hurts jumper*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Newble's foot hurts jumper*
> 
> Saturday, January 28, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*In the end, Cavs endure, edge Indiana*












> _The Cavs' LeBron James skies over the Pacers' David Harrison. James had 30 points, nine assists and seven rebounds._
> 
> *In the end, Cavs endure, edge Indiana*
> *Z makes 12 foul shots, D makes stop in fourth*
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: In the end, Cavs endure, edge Indiana*

is it just me, or was that a very quiet 30 point game for lebron yesterday. i dont even remember him scoring that many.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron seemed "louder" in terms of scoring in the first half. He got off to a good start early. The range on his jumper was there. In the second half, LeBron continued to score but like you said, it was seemed quite then.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

remy23 said:


> LeBron seemed "louder" in terms of scoring in the first half. He got off to a good start early. The range on his jumper was there. In the second half, LeBron continued to score but like you said, it was seemed quite then.


 well there ya go. i just realized, that i didnt turn the game on until the middle of the second


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, and I agree with the article you posted remy. Damon is starting to actually play better D. I expect that to be a once in a fortnight type of occurrance, but hey, it's better than the grand total of 3 games of defense Damon has played the first half of the season.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

EHL said:


> Oh, and I agree with the article you posted remy. Damon is starting to actually play better D. I expect that to be a once in a fortnight type of occurrance, but hey, it's better than the grand total of 3 games of defense Damon has played the first half of the season.


 damon was prolly tired of hero kenny roda on the radio calling him Amon Ones. "no D, no J"


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Of course the article fails to mention that D. Jones took some terrible shots in the 4th that led to several easy shots by the Pacers


----------

